# Swift A Class - take a look



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here is an impression of what the Swift A class might look like.....

I do rather like the look of the thing, and the only thing missing so far is an extra rear axle! 

Russell


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Looks nice, the way they have blended in the slide outs so you can't see them is simply magical ( the way I have written that does not sound too much like Pusser does it :lol: )

I do miss seeing big chrome bumpers, other than that could the whole thing be a little bit wider?

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahah - but will the engine battery go flat after 2 days? :wink: 

It looks nice, if you like that sort of thing. Is it a bit long for a single rear axle? What about eight distribution?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A class*

Hi

Well, a present Kontiki is over 7.5m long on a 4250 Fiat chassis. Looking at the pic, that is a Kontiki 645 type thing, so technical detais aside, it should work.

A TAG is only missing for people like me who are greedy!

Russell

I have already been asked where the drawing has come from, so you can decide for yourselves.

a) I stood on Pusser's shoulder and peeped through the blinds at the Swift factory

b) I drew it

c) It is hot off the presses at the Swift Group and the first A class is ready for collection at half past five.

d) Some other method.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Like the second pic here, bit more glass for that panoramic view of the countryside


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

ps

is C half true






and the first one is ready for collection later today 



stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is well yum. Too big for me to fit on driveway although maybe driveway is a bit too grand a name for it. I've just been told we are not moving to another house so I am stuck with around 6 m's and a peed off neighbour.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And two 6ft sofas and an island 5ft wide bed! 

Brilliant 

Dave


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Russell

Very nice and if family sized ie.5 or 6 berths I would go for that. I keep looking at the Knaus S Liner and getting tempted. This looks a lot like it. Like you I would go for a TAG axle if available and then as the kids grow up and leave we would reduce our size of vehicle.

Knaus do a number of variations of V and S Liner and are just stunning. If Swift could come up with one as nice I would want to have one.

Get family buyers early with a quality product and they will probably buy about 10 vehicles over their motorhoming life!

Regards

Ed


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Gerald wrote-What about eight distribution? 
Is that the number of people that you will be carrying? :lol:


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> Like the second pic here, bit more glass for that panoramic view of the countryside
> 
> stew


The second picture reminds me of the cartoon character Budgie the Helicopter!!!!!!!!

Ian


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well, a present Kontiki is over 7.5m long on a 4250 Fiat chassis. Looking at the pic, that is a Kontiki 645 type thing, so technical detais aside, it should work.
> 
> ...


The answer is d)

The reason it was sent to you is unclear,
The question about a New Swift A class was raised by myself on the tour. It was then raised during the Design presentation by Jock (JockandRita)
It was searched for at the time by Andy but not available. Peter said he would get it to us.
Well Mark set up a vote for a Swift A class on MHF and within that topic I asked again.



SandJ said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > As I said today we have some very nice drawings the equal or more of anything on the market.Why did the Autotrail not sell? Peter.
> ...





Swiftgroup said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > SwiftGroup wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> ...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> I keep looking at the Knaus S Liner and getting tempted. This looks a lot like it. Like you I would go for a TAG axle if available


Ed,

Indeed it does. Looks like Knaus got there first.
But Swift can still swing it with the long sofas! 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have you got a long sofa fetish Burleigh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I SPIT on the ubiquitous "Eurolounge"! :-(

I HATE it that these nasty Continentals clearly have such nice weather they don't have to relax in their vans in the evenings .......

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

russ

I was going to say it looks like a knaus!

Here's what your baby could look like.


W


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Much more like the Chausson Alteo. Cunning people the French!! :flag64:


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

That just looks so right.

Can't have the Knaus as they are only 4 berth.  I guess one of the kids could sleep in the garage or on the floor though :idea: 

Anyone fancy a lightly used Argos 747?

Ed


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

wilse said:


> Here's what your baby could look like.


I didn't think I liked A-class motorhomes. Mind you, I could make an exception for this beauty 8O

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_
I didn't think I liked A-class motorhomes. Mind you, I could make an exception for this beauty Shocked

Gerald_

Don't fancy the Alteo then, Gerald. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Don't fancy the Alteo then, Gerald. :wink:


There's somethin' about them twin axles at the back, John 

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

wilse said:


> russ
> 
> I was going to say it looks like a knaus!
> 
> ...


Very nice looking coach, except there's definitely something wrong with those A pillars and I bet the dashboard would be that deep you could lay on top and sunbathe. 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A class*



wilse said:


> russ
> 
> I was going to say it looks like a knaus!
> 
> ...


Right the, that's it. If one is to be made, looking anything like the tag axle above, I am puting my neck on the line and proposing to buy the prototype!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

_I am puting my neck on the line and proposing to buy the prototype!_ Careful Russell, prototypes often cost miles more than production ones   But it looks like it might be worth it 

stew


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

you'll be lucky - theres some stiff competition on here for ownership of that prototype :wink: 

where is your first trip to though - thats the question


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> where is your first trip to though - thats the question


My money's on Garda :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: A class*



Rapide561 said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> > russ
> ...


Be careful Russell, after all those show appearances (not yours) the drawers and lockers will be worn skinny and think of all those punters trotting in and out and making comments about your loo/bed/shower/oven/sink/fridge/vents/..... wel you get the drift I'm sure.

BTW what happens to all the prototypes?

Do all the Swift Group ones end up in Peter's back garden. Put end to end they'd stretch to Whitby. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

